# PizzaHut on DoorDash .... and other Pizza Chains



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Couple weeks back picked up a Pizza Hut delivery on DD, was listed as $8. Even better, they gave me a DD Pizza delivery bag (score!) when I picked up the order. Haven't had one since.

Last night, had a SLEW of Pizza Hut orders come over. All low ball offers! Had one that was $2! Really? $2.... nope... But they all ranged from $2-4. I did end up taking one for $3 just our of curiosity. Was going the direction I was heading and <1 mile. Was wondering if perhaps it was like Wal-Mart, where you might get a tip later. NOPE. This morning still $3. The first time I picked up, the worker there mentioned they submit the order to DD. If that all true, then certainly not taking those low ball <$5 orders.

Anyone have any better experience with Pizza Hut?

Now, PapaJohns I have done very well on. Get them on Eats mostly it seems. Usually a bit longer delivery, which I like with Eats as more $$$ that way. And tips have generally been good on those runs.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope, and i wouldn't be adventurous anymore. Tried it and found theose orders are by cheap fvckers and it's better to pass them up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pizza Hut is hit and miss in my market. I’ve gotten a few decent ones out of it but they seemed to be overall lower offers than most other pizza places.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You do realize the are paying close to $10-12 for delivery, but you only see that $3.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> You do realize the are paying close to $10-12 for delivery, but you only see that $3.


You are thinking of UE. Most on this forum are doing DD and GH. Most I know on this forum aren't taking any three dollar offers no way no how .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I did a pizza delivery for doordash the other day, and I brought my own pizza bag but they gave me 5 pizzas and my bag can only fit 4. The pizza place filed a complaint against me and I got a nastygram from Doordash about always using a pizza bag. 

Why no free pizza bag for me?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I did a pizza delivery for doordash the other day, and I brought my own pizza bag but they gave me 5 pizzas and my bag can only fit 4. The pizza place filed a complaint against me and I got a nastygram from Doordash about always using a pizza bag.
> 
> Why no free pizza bag for me?


I've ordered pizza via DD 4 times, and each time the driver rolled up with the pizza just sitting on the passenger seat.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I've ordered pizza via DD 4 times, and each time the driver rolled up with the pizza just sitting on the passenger seat.


I would never leave a pizza on the passenger seat! Those boxes leak grease! Floor only.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I would never leave a pizza on the passenger seat! Those boxes leak grease! Floor only.


The drivers who arrived did not appear to be the sharpest tools in the box.


----------

